# Lime chutney.



## Leanne (Mar 19, 2010)

Just bottled a load of this so I thought I'd share. Very simple, very tasty.

Ingredients :

12 limes
2 pods garlic
4 inch piece ginger
8 green chillies
1 tblsp chilli powder
12 tblsp sugar
1 cup vinegar

Preparation :

Clean the limes and chop into smallish pieces, removing the seeds. Keep
any lime juice that collects whilst chopping.

Finely slice the garlic, ginger and chillies.
Mix together all the ingredients except the vinegar.

Cook over a low heat until mixture is thick.

Add the vinegar and simmer for 5 minutes.Cool and bottle.
Eat after 3-4 weeks.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

just found this, thanks Leanne.. I have limes coming in the garden..

was going to make marmalade with them all..


----------



## Leanne (Mar 30, 2010)

You are welcome. I love chutneys and enjoy making them.


----------



## rclark (Jun 11, 2013)

Love chutneys myself, but the 3-4 week wait time is a real downer... Best to keep them in rotation I think, a new batch every few weeks to keep it consistent.


----------

